# Just started Mike's tapes



## melliebellie (Jul 20, 2002)

Hi there,I started with IBS about a year and a half ago, however my symptoms sound mild in relation to others and for that I'm thankful. I can deal with the stomach ache, etc but what is really affecting me is the anxiety that has built up around this disorder. I am in graduate school and am literally terrified of attending class. I worry all day about class and have managed to force myself to attend even though I have stomach ache the whole time and worry that I am going to do something embarassing - like pass smelly gas.I always sit near the door, and go to class half an hour early so I can get that seat. I cannot help wondering if I have an anxiety disorder that is causing my IBS symptoms or the IBS is causing my anxiety. All of my symptoms tend to dissipate the minute class is over - the stomach ache just dissapears! I have just started doing Mike's tapes and am praying that they will help my anxiety. Besides class, I have noticed myself feeling anxious in any other situation where I am in close proximity with strangers - grocery lines, restaurants, etc. I'm starting to feel like I can't cope for much longer and am considering dropping out of school.I'm not originally from this country and I don't have much support here, or time to make new friends given that I work and study full time. Any words of wisdom?


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

melliebellie,The first thing everyone here is going to ask you is if you've been diagnosed by a doctor. This is very important! Assuming you have, and only going by what you've said, there is certainly a correlation between IBS and anxiety. It's is a vicious cycle -- one causing the other, making the other worse, etc. It's kind of like the chicken and the egg (which came first). In some ways, and probably right now, you really don't care so much, you just want it to stop. It certainly seems like the classroom situation is making the IBS worse. I can relate to that (on behalf of my 15 year old son who was diagnosed last year). The thought of school really made his IBS tons worse.His IBS too wasn't as bad as some you read here. It was mostly stomach pain and gas. Probiotics helped some with the gas. We took him to a therapist for the anxiety AND we had him do Mike's tapes. They worked wonders!!! They *certainly* helped his anxiety. He missed 18 days from Jan-March of 8th grade last year. He missed 0 days between April and the end of June. He started high school 10 days ago and so far, so good. I made sure he always had access to a bathroom and he's even participating in a fall sport.All of this to say that Yes, the tapes do help anxiety. In fact, that was one of the first things it helped with my son. With a classroom situation, my other advice is to speak with your professor, explain the situation (hopefully, he/she will be understanding). Trying to anticipate situations and deciding on a course of action to deal with them seems to help. That way when you start those "what if" thoughts, you have an answer for yourself.Best of luck and hang in there with the tapes. Follow the schedule, come back to this site with any questions or problems. Everyone here is very helpful. You will also find that the tapes also help give you a terrific night's sleep.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

melliebellie, I don't have much time right at the moment, but we will give you all the support we can here and I will come back and post more to your thread, but welcome to the bb and we have a ton of information and resources and support for you so you know and will help with anything we can help with.


----------



## melliebellie (Jul 20, 2002)

Hi again,thanks for the words of support. Yes, I was diagnosed by a doctor. He gave me some antispasmodics to try but they are not working. He didn't do any invasive tests as said it sounded like a typical case of IBS and he didn't want to put me through those tests unless necessary. I am meeting with him again in a couple of weeks so maybe he will do more testing when i tell him the antispasmodics didn't work? I feel like a total emotional wreck - today I just burst into tears at work and on Friday my husband had to leave work early as I was so upset. I am usually so together, it's very frustrating and I guess I am being hard on myself. I made an appointment with a therapist today because I feel as though I am holding onto things with a thread, it's like all's going to fall apart if another stressor comes my way. Anyway, it helps to know there's support here.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Which antispasmodic are you on? Sometimes it takes a couple of different ones before you find one that works. My son was on levsin, bentyl and finally donnatol. The donnatol worked the best, but it has a mild barbituate in it so we tried not to have him on it for too long. He started out 3 times a day and once he started feeling better we weened him off. Now, he's only taking one bentyl a day (a second one as needed). The most frustrating part of IBS is that it just takes time to find the right combination of things that work for you. Unfortunately, what works for one person, may not work for another. But do ask your doctor to try another antispasmodic. I had to beg my son's first gastro to try something different. Some people have also found relief with Zofran. It's an anti-naseau medication.


----------



## melliebellie (Jul 20, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I was put on Nulev. However, it wasn't doing anything. Today I finally gave in and went to my physician and talked re the anxiety I have been experiencing lately, including another case of bursting into tears today at work! He has given me Buspar and told me to see a therapist, which I have made an appointment to see. Has anyone else taken Buspar for anxiety related to the IBS? If so any feedback would be great. I would especially like to hear that it worked like a charm.Here's hoping I start to feel better real soon, what with Mike's tapes, therapy and buspar hopefully something will give?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

melliebellie, Just wanted to say your doing the right things and addressing and working on the problems hopefully will make you feel better even if it is all some work it should pay off in the long run.







I believe also by the time your done with the tapes your anxiety levels should also be reduced from them.


----------

